# Frage zu "Mein Schatz!"



## lala.y0 (14. Februar 2009)

Hallo liebe Buffies
Da ich schon über 20 Geschenke der Verehrung erhalten habe, in diesen keine einzige Bonbontüte war, habe ich mich gefragt, ob ich da nicht etwas falsch mache.
Also:
Ich warte bis der Debuff ausläuft, benutze Parfum bzw Duftwasser und gehe zu einem NSC oder einer Wache mit Herz über dem Kopf.
Dem gebe ich dann ein 'Zeichen der Liebe' und ich bekomme ein 'Geschenk der Verehrung: Orgrimmar/Donnerfels/Unterstadt' (ich bin Hordler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und den 
Debuff 'Angebetet'.
Habe ich da etwas nicht beachtet oder habe ich einfach sehr viel Pech?
MfG


----------



## Tikume (14. Februar 2009)

ja Du hast
1.) Den Guide auf buffed nicht gelesen
2.) Bei der Forenwahl jämmerlich versagt


----------



## Ocian (14. Februar 2009)

*verschoben*


----------



## Sathoras (14. Februar 2009)

das teil droppt jämmerlich und selbst wenn du eine tüte hast ist es immer noch extrem glück das du alle bekommst.. ich hatte 5 tüten bisher und mir fehlt noch 1 herz.. also falsch gemacht hast du nichts ist einfach nur pures glück...


----------



## MadMarlboro (14. Februar 2009)

puhhh - wenn ich mir eure post's so anseh', hab ich ja richtig glück gehabt. bonbontüte dropt zwischendurch; mit einer tüte alle herzen geformt & mit der 2ten dann das letzte. jetzt wart ich nur noch auf den echtsilberschaftpfeil.  gl@all


----------



## Wizzbeast (14. Februar 2009)

Du hast einfach Pech....

Ich bekomme dafür einfach das Kleid nicht (braucht man ja zum glück nicht für den Metaerfolg)

Dafür habe ich bereits 3 Picknickkörbe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gott92 (14. Februar 2009)

Bei Twink hab ich den Erfolg "Mein Schatz!". Beim Main bekomm ich meine letzten 2 Herzen nicht -.-" hab 2 Picknickkörbe und 2 Kleider ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXFoiXx (14. Februar 2009)

Ne hast alles richtig gemacht! (im Spiel nicht im Forum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Ist wirklich pures glück ich hab schon das permanente Pet aber immer noch keine Bonbontüte _gesehen_!


----------



## Deathknight3 (14. Februar 2009)

MadMarlboro schrieb:


> puhhh - wenn ich mir eure post's so anseh', hab ich ja richtig glück gehabt. bonbontüte dropt zwischendurch; mit einer tüte alle herzen geformt & mit der 2ten dann das letzte. jetzt wart ich nur noch auf den echtsilberschaftpfeil.  gl@all



so wie ich. hab auch schon alles, warte nur noch auf diesen pido


----------



## Arahtor (14. Februar 2009)

an unseren 2. Eintrag


wann nimmst du dir eigentlich raus........ einen spieler zu beleidigen der ein Problem hat.


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (14. Februar 2009)

Hatte bis jetzt 2, aber bei der 2. ziemlich Pech. Beim ersten mal hab ich 7/8 Herzen bekommen und beim 2. mal hab ich 5 mal das gleiche bekommen. Naja hab ja noch 2 Tage, hoffe dass ich das Achievement noch schaffe.


----------



## DeadSand (14. Februar 2009)

in welchen is denn der Korb drin? ein bestimmter oder kann der in jedem drinn sein?^^


----------



## kingkryzon (14. Februar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> ja Du hast
> 1.) Den Guide auf buffed nicht gelesen
> 2.) Bei der Forenwahl jämmerlich versagt


der wohl unsympathischste buffy den gibt Oo
btw ich mach das mit den herzen auch wollt gerad nochma nachschaun ob ich vllt au was falsch mache wegen den tüten und dann seh ich hier den thread^^


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (14. Februar 2009)

kingkryzon schrieb:


> der wohl unsympathischste buffy den gibt Oo
> btw ich mach das mit den herzen auch wollt gerad nochma nachschaun ob ich vllt au was falsch mache wegen den tüten und dann seh ich hier den thread^^



Is kein buffy mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noizycat (14. Februar 2009)

Du musst einfach dran bleiben ... leider. Die Droprate ist mies, und die Zufallsverteilung der Bonbons in den Tüten ebenso besch... 
Hab selbst 4 Tüten gebraucht, um alle zusammen zu bekommen ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viel Glück!


----------



## Dodo321 (14. Februar 2009)

Hier
und
hier
und
hier.

Alles Freds im offiziellen Erfolg Forum. Dann kannste noch mal im Vorschläge gucken, im Us und hier auf Buffed beim Erfolg und der Bonbontüte.

Dann wirst du merken wie scheiße die Angelegenheit ist und das Blizzard echt in die Tonne gegriffen hat, weil das ist ein Unding und so denken nicht nur die, die ihn nicht haben, sondern auch die ihn haben.


----------



## Reo_MC (14. Februar 2009)

Arahtor schrieb:


> an unseren 2. Eintrag
> 
> 
> wann nimmst du dir eigentlich raus........ einen spieler zu beleidigen der ein Problem hat.



Tikume darf das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir Wagi (14. Februar 2009)

Hab das permanente Pet, 3 schwarze Kleider und 7 Picknick-Körbe ...

Aber noch nich eine f****g Bonbon-Tüte ...

@Blizz: gz -.-


----------



## Glohin (14. Februar 2009)

*** ***
hatte bis jetzt auch nur Pech.
Muß mann halt dran bleiben.
Gruß Glohin


----------



## Stefge (14. Februar 2009)

nö nichts falsch gemacht ist glück genau wie beim Perma Q.Pido


----------



## Darleya (14. Februar 2009)

Wizzbeast schrieb:


> Du hast einfach Pech....
> 
> Ich bekomme dafür einfach das Kleid nicht (braucht man ja zum glück nicht für den Metaerfolg)
> 
> ...



heißt das, ich bekomm den Titel auch, wenn ich das Kleid nicht kriege?? *hoff*


----------



## Belsina5 (14. Februar 2009)

mir fehlen auch noch 4 herzen sonst habe ich schon alles sogar den pido + picknickkorb
die bonbontüten dropen so schlecht habe erst 1 bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ipercoop (14. Februar 2009)

Hey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab auch rumgeheult das ich nie den Erfolg schaffe aber ich habs hinbekommen , als Hordler geht ihr nach TB bei den Wachen ( da sollte die Dropchance höher sein ) und nach 2x hab ichs bekommen , wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wünsch euch noch viel Glück und nen guten Valentinstag


----------



## Sir Wagi (14. Februar 2009)

Darleya schrieb:


> heißt das, ich bekomm den Titel auch, wenn ich das Kleid nicht kriege?? *hoff*



Für den Titel brauchst du das Kleid und den "Perma-Pido" NICHT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

Aber die doofe Bonbon-Tüte ^^


----------



## Cracker16 (14. Februar 2009)

Nach einer Weile hat man alles zusammen, durch das Geschenk der Verehrung.
Nur lohnen tut sich meiner Meinung nach das alles erst wenn man 80 ist^^, was mein Problem ist ich habe alle Erfolge bis auf den wo ich nach Naxxramas rein muss...


----------



## Falathrim (14. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich den Erfolg nicht kriege gibts ne satte Beschwerde bei Blizz...kann nicht sein dass etwas so unverschämt abhängig davon ist, ob man nun Glück hat oder nicht. Ich hab sicherlich schon 25-30 Geschenke der Verehrung geöffnet und nichts bekommen...unzumutbar...

Ahjo...
Big QQ for Blizz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Do you all want some cheese with your whine? :>


----------



## Darleya (14. Februar 2009)

Habe den Titel soeben bekommen *jube*
Perma Pido hab ich - nur das Kleid nicht... der vollständigkeithalber will ich das natürlich auch noch haben ;-)


----------



## Pusillin (14. Februar 2009)

ich hatte noch niue einen picknickkorb, aber schon 2 tüten, jedochnoch immer fehlt1 herz,
habe aber 2 kleider und KEINEN echtsilberpfeil-.- denke nicht mehr dass ich den titel bekomme wegen bonbontüte


----------



## helljoe (14. Februar 2009)

Ist ganz einfach Luck den Kram zu bekommen. Ich hab das schon letztes Jahr gemacht und auch da weder Kleid noch Pet bekommen und dieses Jahr siehts ähnlich aus. Allerdings hab ich auch keine Lust mehr jede Stunde in eine Hauptstadt zu eiern um so ein blödes Geschenk mit Null Inhalt zu bekommen.

Es muß ja nicht in jeder Packung was sein, aber man sollte eine realistische Chance haben.


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

Wizzbeast schrieb:


> Du hast einfach Pech....
> 
> Ich bekomme dafür einfach das Kleid nicht (braucht man ja zum glück nicht für den Metaerfolg)
> 
> ...


doch braucht man


----------



## Wizzbeast (14. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> doch braucht man




Nein braucht man nicht....

Das Kleid und das Pet braucht man nicht


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

Wizzbeast schrieb:


> Nein braucht man nicht....
> 
> Das Kleid und das Pet braucht man nicht


http://www.wowhead.com/?achievement=1694
http://www.wowhead.com/?achievement=1700

sowohl als ob


edit: ach, habs falsch verstanden, dachte du meinst, dass es dafür kein archivement gibt
aber du meintest wohl, dass man es fürs große nicht braucht, was auch scheinbar stimmt


----------



## Stefge (14. Februar 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> ich hatte noch niue einen picknickkorb, aber schon 2 tüten, jedochnoch immer fehlt1 herz,
> habe aber 2 kleider und KEINEN echtsilberpfeil-.- denke nicht mehr dass ich den titel bekomme wegen bonbontüte


Hatte jetzt schon 9 Picknickkörbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lain Coubert (14. Februar 2009)

also hordis kann ich empfehlen die pfänder der wachen von tb zu holen 
hatte in 5 pfändern 2 tüten drin. 
vorher hatte ichs in og versucht da hatte ich in 30 geschenken und pfändern nicht eine tüte drin.

hab den titel deshalb seit heute mittag.

ich bekomm allerdings das pet nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja wie gesagt hordis solltens in tb versuchen


----------



## TanaTusBRB (14. Februar 2009)

ich hab beim 2. npc eine tüte bekommen und mir fehlt nur eine aufschrift noch^^


----------



## Fr3ak3r (14. Februar 2009)

also bei mir ist sogar der picknickkorb öfter gedroppt als die Bonbontüte.
solche erfolge die auf glück basieren sollten nicht zum metaerfolg dazuzählen, beim kleid und beim Q.Pido ist es ja komischerweise so, die erfolge brauch man nicht.


----------



## Dreidan (14. Februar 2009)

Für Allianzler ist es am leichtesten in Sturmwind an die Bonbontüten zu kommen. Dabei ist es egal, ob ihr das Geschenk von Wachen oder Zivilisten bekommt. Ich hatte in 10 Geschenken aus Sturmwind 4x eine Tüte drin. Zwei Gildis haben ebenfalls alle ihre Bobontüten aus Sturmwind also irgendwas muss dran sein.


----------



## DeadSand (15. Februar 2009)

also ich hatte jetz schon 3 tüten... (aber noch keinen picknickkorb -.-")


----------



## Vispi (15. Februar 2009)

ich hatte die ganzen erfolge zum titel schon seid dem ersen event tag fertig

außer mein Schatz und zwar fehlt mir da genau ein Herz

seidem habe ich viele Tüten versucht bin nun schon so weit das ich jede stunde auch nachtes mir das Geschenk hole 

das sind unzählige Versuche und es dropt einfach nicht


----------



## Perfectenemy (15. Februar 2009)

2 mal Q.Pido als pet,x Picknickkörbe und 3 Kleider aber keine Bonbontüte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bekomm echt ne Krise denn mir fehlt nur noch 1 verdammtes Herz...

So ca 30 Geschenke geöffnet und noch immer keine Bonbontüte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS.Tikume wenn du nichts konstruktives zu einem thread beizutragen hast schreib am besten gar nichts. Du nervst langsam mit deiner flamerei.


----------



## noizycat (15. Februar 2009)

Fr3ak3r schrieb:


> also bei mir ist sogar der picknickkorb öfter gedroppt als die Bonbontüte.
> solche erfolge die auf glück basieren sollten nicht zum metaerfolg dazuzählen, beim kleid und beim Q.Pido ist es ja komischerweise so, die erfolge brauch man nicht.


/sign ... aber naja, war bei den Schlotternächten ja auch so ... da hat mir am Ende nur der sch.. Helm gefehlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weiss ja nicht, ob Blizz damit die Anzahl der Titelträger eingrenzen will ... wenn ja: es funktioniert! >.<


----------



## Belsina5 (15. Februar 2009)

heute morgen und gestern abend habe ich endlich meine 4 fehlenden herzen zusammen bekommen
heute morgen habe ich dann endlich den titel liebesgöttin erhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixtenF (15. Februar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Was ich ätzig find ist, dass man 80 sein MUSS um die ganzen Erfolge bekommen zu können. Langsamlevler die gerne Erfolge machen (AkA Ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mit 75 kommt man schon in naxx rein. war bei kara usw. ja auch 65


----------



## Larmina (15. Februar 2009)

SixtenF schrieb:


> mit 75 kommt man schon in naxx rein. war bei kara usw. ja auch 65


DANKE DANKE DANKE! Du hast meinen Tag gerettet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (15. Februar 2009)

jetzt fehlt mir nur noch "mein schatz" seit das event begonnen hat hab ich grad mal eine bonbontüte gelootet, kann doch nicht sein...


----------



## Larmina (15. Februar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> DANKE DANKE DANKE! Du hast meinen Tag gerettet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ne klappt ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uldart (15. Februar 2009)

Wenn ihr euer Reizendes schwarzes Kleid anzieht, dreimal gegen den Uhrzeigersinn um den NPC herumlauft und ihm einen Kuss auf die Lippen haucht... dann gibts auch ne Bonbontüte !!!


----------



## Sidious75 (15. Februar 2009)

Habe selbiges Problem.

Alle Erfolge abgeschlossen ausser den mit den verdammten Herzen, ist der nervtötent. bisher 2 bonbontüten gestrn verbraucht  heute droppt keine mehr und ich muss bids  6 uhr morgen noch  den metaerfolg schaffen -.-


----------



## Larmina (15. Februar 2009)

Sidious75 schrieb:


> Habe selbiges Problem.
> 
> Alle Erfolge abgeschlossen ausser den mit den verdammten Herzen, ist der nervtötent. bisher 2 bonbontüten gestrn verbraucht  heute droppt keine mehr und ich muss bids  6 uhr morgen noch  den metaerfolg schaffen -.-


Also das mit den Tütchen war kein Problem.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceilyn (16. Februar 2009)

seit ca 15 uhr log ich fast stuendlich ein um mir mein geschenk zu holen.
mir fehlt ein dummes bonbon.. -.- ein einziges... ich hatte in der ganzen zeit zwei tueten gehabt.. und bin pro tag sicherlich mind 7 mal am npc gewesen...
Der Portallehrer in IF hats bei mir auch nicht gedroppt. das kleid hab ich mit meinem main 4 mal bekommen, die koerbe 10 mal. mein twink hat sogar 5 kleider -.- und 3 koerbe... ....
ist doch echt ne verarschung -.-'
die portallehrerin hat mir einmal eine tuete gegeben... dann auch nie wieder..


----------



## Zockerweibchen (16. Februar 2009)

Tja...4 Tüten und EIN blödes Bonbon fehlt auch bei mir noch...*seufzt* letzter Versuch für mich diese Jahr ;(


----------



## Rudi TD (16. Februar 2009)

Geht mir ähnlich, mir fehlen noch 2 Herzen.


Gibt übrigens einen Theard im Blizz Forum dazu:

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...=3&pageNo=1


----------



## Fumacilla (16. Februar 2009)

Mädels mir gehts auch so.... 3 Herzen, die nich geformt oder "gedroped" werden wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle mal kräftig weinen im Blizzforum bitte, denn ich hätte gerne meinen Protodrachen am ende des Jahres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finds ne Sauerei. 1 Tüte bei 30 Geschenken ca.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lipta (16. Februar 2009)

Kurz vor erfolgsende doch noch geschafft:-) dropte übrigens beim Kakerlaken ändler in Uc


----------



## Leviathan666 (16. Februar 2009)

Auch wenn die Suppe seit 53 Minuten vorbei ist...
Ich glaube ich habe einen 70er mit dem Titel "Liebesgott" gesehen.
Habt ihr schonmal probiert den Liebestäuscher beim Ruhestein vor Nax aufzustellen? Imho funktioniert das auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe mit viel, viel Glück alle Erfolge dieses Weltevents geschafft. Schade finde ich es, dass der Perma-Pido bei einigen so verdammt selten droppt - wie bei anderen die BonBonTüte. Wobei das heißbegehrte Pet eine Dropchance hatte, die sogar unter einigen dropbaren Mounts liegt.

*Hier gehts zum offiziellen Beschwerdebereich bei Blizz!* -> http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...3&pageNo=12


----------



## Lilicia (16. Februar 2009)

Nachdem ich gestern abend zum Glück den Tipp von einem Gildie bekommen habe, den Taurischen Schamanenlehrer in der Vorhalle von Thrall anzusprechen, habe ich sowohl den Q.Pido und das letzte Bonbon (zufälligerweise wars "Mein Schatz"!) bekommen.

Leider ist Event nun ja auch schon vorbei und ich drücke allen das die den Meta erfolg noch rausnehmen. (So wie bei den Schlotternächten)

Naja..dafür das ich nun Älteste und Liebesgöttin bin werde ich den Protodrachen eh erst in x Jahren bekommen.

Ich denke dort an den Braufesterfolg: Bier des Jahres. Hätte ich gewusst das dass mal wichtig wird in diesem Club zu sein...mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (16. Februar 2009)

Wie? vorbei? Ich dachte das geht bis heute :-/
Mir fehlt doch nur noch ein Draenei Pala und das Mitleid Vieh in der Arathi Schmiede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 BGs gingen gestern nicht auf Tichondrius und in Dalaran keinen Draenei Pala gefunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das wäre echt ärgerlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (16. Februar 2009)

Jetzt weiss ich auch, was alle mit dem Braufestachivement meinen... Super, ich hab letztes jahr überlegt "hm, soll ich da mitmachen? Nö!" -.- Schön, hab jetzt alle Weltereignisse bis auf Halloween gemacht (Weil der Zahnstocher und des Pet + Kürbishelm beim Reiter net gedroppt sind!). D.h., ih darf dann NACH dem Braufest noch nen Jahr warten? super!

Hatte Glück mit den Tüten, habe gestern 2 hintereinander bekommen und mit der letzten Aufladung das fehlende Herz bekommen...


----------



## Chepres (16. Februar 2009)

Deathknight3 schrieb:


> so wie ich. hab auch schon alles, warte nur noch auf diesen pido




Den Titel sehr schnell bekommen, aber nicht dieses Haustier ^^
Ist halt schade, da ich den Titel schon am ersten Tag hatte und dies Pet bis jetzt nicht.
Wenn ich es nicht bekomme geht die Welt auch nicht unter. *Ist alles nur ein Spiel ^^*


----------



## TvP1981 (16. Februar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> ja Du hast
> 1.) Den Guide auf buffed nicht gelesen
> 2.) Bei der Forenwahl jämmerlich versagt



Die Antwort hilft da glaub ich net weiter, weil auch im Leitfaden nur das erwähnt wird, 
was der Threatersteller bereits gemacht hat. Zum Forum kann ich nix sagen, da es
ja bereits verschoben wurde.

Letztlich ist es ärgerlich, das man im schlimmsten Fall den Titel nie bekommen wird,
weil er dem Zufall unterliegt. Meine Statistik:

Dutzende Silberpfeile
unzählige Freundschaftsbänder
3 Picknickkörbe
3 schwarze Kleider
Bonbons bis zum abwinken
4-5 Bonbontüten 

und es fehlte letztlich nur 1 Herz.

Das nenn ich mal grausam.


----------



## Alvyn (16. Februar 2009)

ich hab das event schon letztes jahr nicht mehr gemacht, weils einfach nen unding von blizz ist, sowas zu bringen...ziemlich dämliche beschäftigungstherapie..
dieses jahr hab ich mir erst die dazugehörigen achievements angeschaut und dann am ersten tag die kommentare in unserem serverweiten lfg chat verfolgt
das hat mich dann bekräftigt das love in the air event einfach zu ignorieren




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnarak (16. Februar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> ja Du hast
> 1.) Den Guide auf buffed nicht gelesen
> 2.) Bei der Forenwahl jämmerlich versagt



Moin moin,

Zu 1. das geht so klar
zu 2. gerade als Ex-Mod mal auf den Ton zu achten, wäre schon toll !


----------



## Nobódy81 (16. Februar 2009)

@ Fumacilla
Tja da wirst du aber schwierigkeiten haben den Drachen in diesem Jahr zu bekommen ^^ habe grade in deinen erfolgen gesehen, dass du bei der Kinderwoche noch keinen erfolg hast. Hier ist das Problem, dass man für den Erfolg "Tierhüterveteran" 3 Pets benötigt. Man bekommt aber nur 1 pro Event. Also wird es Dir wie mir ergehen, dass du 3 Jahre warten darfst :-( 
Gruß Nobódy


----------



## TvP1981 (16. Februar 2009)

Nobódy81 schrieb:


> @ Fumacilla
> Tja da wirst du aber schwierigkeiten haben den Drachen in diesem Jahr zu bekommen ^^ habe grade in deinen erfolgen gesehen, dass du bei der Kinderwoche noch keinen erfolg hast. Hier ist das Problem, dass man für den Erfolg "Tierhüterveteran" 3 Pets benötigt. Man bekommt aber nur 1 pro Event. Also wird es Dir wie mir ergehen, dass du 3 Jahre warten darfst :-(
> Gruß Nobódy



Der Tierhüter gehört net mehr zum Metaerfolg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Bonbontüte schon


----------



## Nobódy81 (16. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ups hab nichts gesagt,
thx für die Info
Gruß


----------



## dannyl2912 (16. Februar 2009)

Die Dropchance war wie schon von vielen gesagt unter aller Kanone. Hab selbst schon nicht mehr daran geglaubt. Gegen halb 1 heute Morgen bekam ich bei der vorletzten Aufladung das fehlende Bonbon und damit den gesamten Erfolg. Lieber gebe ich C'thun einen Kuss, also sowas vom Glück abhängig zu machen. Die PvP-Erfolge aus der Kinderwoche finde ich mehr als grausam. Dabei werde ich wohl ein Hauptopfer sein, wo ich im Beisein des Kindes sterben werde. Der andere Erfolg ist nicht besser, alle streiten sich um Fahnen, Türme und was auch immer. Gerade als Nicht-PvPler eine Qual. Oder die 5 Dailys in den 6 Tagen des Events.


----------



## Kamosh (16. Februar 2009)

hab mal überschlagen hab etwa 80 stündliche geschenke geöffnet die bilanz:

8 Picknickkörbe
5 Schwarze kleider
etwa 150 ringe zum herzentbrechen
1 bonbontüte in der nur ein herz fehlte

naja ich sag nur schatten account und so^^


----------



## CharlySteven (16. Februar 2009)

4picknickkorbe
6schwarze kleider
1tüte....

naja mal schauen ob das achivment noch rausgenommen wird^^ wäre echt cool sowas....


----------



## KICKASSEZ (16. Februar 2009)

naja bei mir ging das genau so...

ich hab jeden tag an den erfolgen gearbeitet. hatte relativ schnell alle bis auf mein schatz.

aber auch in 10 geschenken auf zwei tage verteilt hatte ich keine bonbontüte drin.. das is schon schade...

jeden erfolg ausser den zu haben und die chance auf den titel verpasst zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M4tt (16. Februar 2009)

Der Erfolg ist ne Frechheit, und das denke nicht nur ich, man muss sich nur mal im offiziellen WoW-Forum umschauen. 

http://forums.wow-europe.com/board.html?fo...73146&sid=3


----------



## Tade (16. Februar 2009)

Ich muss sagen, ich bin auch ziemlich deprimiert! 
Das erste mal kümmere ich mich wirklich darum alle Erfolge einzuheimsen um den meiner Meinung nach sehr schönen Titel zu bekommen und was ist?
Ich habe 2 Picknickkörbe, 4 Kleider aber ein einziges Herz fehlt mir für den Titel!

Und das dieses Herz ausgerechnet "Du gehörst Mir!" heißt, verleiht mir aufgrund der Ironie doch ein schwaches Schmunzeln!


----------



## vickie (16. Februar 2009)

Grml, ich armer hab aus Zeitmangel das ganze Event verpasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (16. Februar 2009)

Kamosh schrieb:


> hab mal überschlagen hab etwa 80 stündliche geschenke geöffnet die bilanz:
> 
> 8 Picknickkörbe
> 5 Schwarze kleider
> ...




Mir fehlten Ringe...das Achievement habe ich in einer Nacht und Nebel Aktion, gestern um 3 Uhr, noch gemacht, war aber das We auch nicht zu Hause. Deshalb konnt ich nicht so viele Geschenke Öffnen, allerding, das "Mein Schatz" Achievement hatte ich recht schnell...


----------



## KiLLa239 (16. Februar 2009)

Ich hatte super Glück...
Gestern ca 23, ich habe WoW gerade geschlossen, fällt mir ein, dass ich noch ein Packet öffnen kann - die letzte Möglichkeit. Ich logg mich wieder ein, und kriege ne Bonbontüte von einem liebenswerten Grunzer in OG ! Mir fehlte nurnoch 1 Herz und das bekam ich schon bei der 1. Aufladung... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Happy End


----------



## Tade (16. Februar 2009)

KiLLa239 schrieb:


> Ich hatte super Glück...
> Gestern ca 23, ich habe WoW gerade geschlossen, fällt mir ein, dass ich noch ein Packet öffnen kann - die letzte Möglichkeit. Ich logg mich wieder ein, und kriege ne Bonbontüte von einem liebenswerten Grunzer in OG ! Mir fehlte nurnoch 1 Herz und das bekam ich schon bei der 1. Aufladung...
> 
> 
> ...


Ich bin soooooo neidisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yagilrallae (16. Februar 2009)

Nach elend vielen NPC-Besuchen:

gefühlte 20 Picknickkörbe
*kein* Kleid
1. Bonbontüte= 4/8 Herzen
2. Bonbontüte= 7/8 Herzen

Achivement *nicht* geschafft daher.

Meine Bank-Char-Twinks hatten dagegen ebenfalls massig Kleider, nur der Main hatte Dauerpech.


----------



## stehel (16. Februar 2009)

Oh ja ich hatte Glück und den Titel bekommen.

Habe selber 36 Herzchen gelootet, bis ich alle Herzen hatte, das nerft nur noch, immer die gleichen Herzen zu bekommen.


----------



## Deanne (16. Februar 2009)

*** ***

Zum Thema:

Ich habe den Erfolg leider auch nicht bekommen. Mir fehlten verschiedene Zuckeherzen und wie vielen anderen auch der Echtsilberschaftpfeil. Meiner Ansicht nach hat es wirklich nur mit Glück zu tun, ob und wie schnell man den Erfolg erlangt. In meiner Gilde gibt es Leute, die ihn schon nach kurzer Zeit hatten, andere hatten einfach nur Pech. Ich beispielweise habe Picknickkörbe und schwarze Kleider im Überschüss, aber die wichtigen Items fehlen mir nach wie vor. Finde ich etwas schade, dass hätte man vielleicht etwas geschickter umsetzen können.


----------



## Davatar (16. Februar 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich habe den Erfolg leider auch nicht bekommen. Mir fehlten verschiedene Zuckeherzen und wie vielen anderen auch der Echtsilberschaftpfeil. Meiner Ansicht nach hat es wirklich nur mit Glück zu tun, ob und wie schnell man den Erfolg erlangt. In meiner Gilde gibt es Leute, die ihn schon nach kurzer Zeit hatten, andere hatten einfach nur Pech. Ich beispielweise habe Picknickkörbe und schwarze Kleider im Überschüss, aber die wichtigen Items fehlen mir nach wie vor. Finde ich etwas schade, dass hätte man vielleicht etwas geschickter umsetzen können.


Ich habs auch erst relativ spät bemerkt, aber die Echtsilberschaftpfeile kann man bekommen wenn man an Quixidingens ein Gesamtpaket der Allianz/Horde abgibt. Dazu muss man nicht stündlich die Geschenke holen sondern kann im Sekundentakt die Wachen/Bewohner ansprechen und die ganzen Sets zusammenfarmen. Wenn man dann das Gesamtpaket abgegeben hat kann man zwischen Ringen, Raketen und Pfeilen wählen und bekommt davon 5 Stück. So kann man alle Eventteile gut erledigen ausser halt die leidigen Bonbontüten. Ich hab in der gesamten Zeit genau 1 Bonbontüte bekommen, darin war rund 5x das gleiche Zuckerherz...find ich völlig müllig aber da lässt sich leider nichts machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei andern Events konnte man das Zeug ja noch durch Twinks bekommen...


----------



## greenoano (16. Februar 2009)

Ich hatte den Titel direkt am 1. Eventtag, das Schwarze Kleid und den Picknickkorb hab ich in den darauf folgenden Tagen bekommen. Das einzigste was mir fehlt ist das Haustier, ansonsten:
7 Bonbontüten
2 Kleider
5 Picknickkörbe
und massenhaft Ringe etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lutios (16. Februar 2009)

So ich will mich auch beschweren
Das mit dem Erfolg mein Schatz is wohl der größte mist den sie meiner meinung nach aus dem Meta erfolg nehmen sollten.
Ich hab das die ganzen 6 Tage immer wenn ich @ home war gemacht. und glaubt mir es war oft.
Kam am ende alleine auf 6x Picknickkorb und 2x Q Pido und hatte eine ganze Bonbontüte in der ich leider nur 5 Herzen hatte -.-


----------



## Sternendrachin (16. Februar 2009)

/vote für herausnahme dieses lottoerfolges...es ist schlichtweg eine frechheit.

wirtschaftlich gesehen ist dieses ganze archievement eine art kundenbindung auf dauer...vielleicht sollten die verantwortlichen einmal überlegen, dass enttäuschte kunden nicht gerade auf die richtige art an das produkt gebunden werden...

sehr enttäuschte grüße


----------



## SixNight (16. Februar 2009)

Etwa man hat glück oder nicht ist jetzt eh egal das Event ist vorbei


----------



## ciaz (17. Februar 2009)

Habs zwar geschafft, wollte aber trotzdem mal meine Statistik posten:

5 Körbe
109 Bänder + 20 + xy zusätzliche Heals (denke 40-60)
35 Pfeile + 10
xx/yy/zz Rosen/Raketen/Schwindler, die ich groesstenteils verschenkt/zerstoert habe
7 Tüten (4 brauchte ich)
3 Kleider
0 Pets
von den Geschenksammlungen hab ich nur 3 abgegeben

Man kann sich also vorstellen, dass ich mich weit oefter eingeloggt hab, als manch anderer und trotzdem gerade mal 75% Tütenüberschuss hab. Das Event war einfach nur der letzte Luck - Dreck! Von wegen Liebe... Ich hab nichts dagegen, wenn man fuer diese Achievements Zeit investieren muss ( z.B.Weltreise bei den Ältesten, zusätzlich keine Kohle für den Besuch), jedoch sollte ein Ende absehbar sein..

m2c ciaz.


----------



## Fumacilla (17. Februar 2009)

Also ich bin heute... nein gestern morgen in Tränen ausgebrochen, als es dan an einem einzigen Bonbon scheiterte.... Ich kann mich nunmal nich stündlich einloggen wie Andere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde das sollte aus dem Metaerfolg rausgenommen werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gibts schon ne Petition im Blizzforum? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bluhme (20. Februar 2009)

Ja bei mir wars auch so.. Alle Bonbons in der 1. Tüte gehabt bis auf eins und den letzten dann in der 3. Tüte. 8-)
Hab gestern mit dem Char die 80 erreicht und "Mitleid mit dem Liebesschwindler" in Naxxramas nachgeholt.. Nun habe ich den Titel. Jippieh :-D


----------



## Yagilrallae (20. Februar 2009)

Fumacilla schrieb:


> Ich finde das sollte aus dem Metaerfolg rausgenommen werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




würde ich auch sofort mit unterschreiben, habe allerdings nichts dazu gefunden gehabt.


----------



## Wnsgames (20. Februar 2009)

Cool, Posts die sich auf das Thema beziehen und nebenbei anmerken wie oft sich Takume daneben benimmt werden kommentarlos gelöscht.

Ganz großes Kino @Mods

Ich bin seit der ersten Stunde dabei, aber sowas ist mir noch nicht passiert. Der Premium-Acc wird jetzt gekündigt, hab die Nase voll davon jemanden zu unterstützen der nur ausm Bauch raus arbeitet und so eine Vetternwirtschaft betreibt.

Kopie per PM an die Mods


----------



## Lari (20. Februar 2009)

PM an die Mods hätte gereicht.
Und Tikume ist eigentlich noch ganz nett im Gegensatz zu dem, was sich hier im Forum noch rumtreibt.

Jetzt hat dich eben mal der Lösch-Hammer erwischt. Bei öffentlichem anprangern von Usern aber üblich.


----------



## Wnsgames (20. Februar 2009)

Ne, PM reicht eben nicht, sollen ruhig mehr mitbekommen. Und ich habe niemanden angeprangert sondern mich auf Tikumes Post in diesem Thread bezogen.

Macht aber nix, geh ich mit meiner Frau einmal mehr im Jahr zum Essen für die Abogebühren.


----------



## Darleya (20. Februar 2009)

Ich denke, man kann das auch ein bisschen anders sehen...

Hier schreiben zum Großteil die, die es nicht geschafft haben oder ewig brauchten, um sich zu beschweren und allen anderen mitzuteilen, wie doof dieses Achievement ist.
Kaum jemand schreibt, ich habs geschafft, war leicht... warum ist das so?
Weil die, die es geschafft haben, keinen Grund haben, sich zu beschweren oder irgendwas zu schreiben.
Ich selbst habs alles komplett geschafft, mein Freund ebenfalls.
Es waren auch mehr als 1 Bonbontüte und einige Geschenke, aber ich habe nicht den ganzen Tag vor PC gehockt und mich ständig stündlich eingeloggt.
Es gibt noch einige andere, die ich kenne, wo es realtiv vertretbar war.
Es ist halt einfach eine Glückssaache, viele hatten dieses nicht, aber genauso viele hatten es auch... nur liest man von denen eben nicht so viel....


----------



## Lari (20. Februar 2009)

Wnsgames schrieb:


> Ne, PM reicht eben nicht, sollen ruhig mehr mitbekommen.


99% der User denken jetzt: Mein Gott, was für eine Heulboje.
Man kann es auch etwas übertreiben, wegen einem gelöschten Post. Aber ok, jeder Mensch ist anders.


----------



## Narulein (20. Februar 2009)

Candyrage? :O

&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;
&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;
&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;
&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;
&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9617;&#9617;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;




Fumacilla schrieb:


> Gibts schon ne Petition im Blizzforum?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja 6. volle Threads im Blizzforum :] 

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...=3&pageNo=1


----------



## Kamaji (20. Februar 2009)

Ich habe 5 Kleider  3 Körbe und mir fehlt das Herz "Nur für dich" somit den Metaerfolg nicht bekommen..
Blizzard hätte bei der kurzen Dauer des Festes ruhig mal was an der dropp rate ändern können


----------



## Farfalla (20. Februar 2009)

1. das fest ist vorbei und das schon lange, also ist jetzt noch gejamere für die katz.
2. waren die erfolge so etwas von einfach zu holen, ich hab mir gedacht, da kommt ja jeder zum erfolg, ist ja eh mega easy
darum finde ich es ok, dass es durch das nicht so einfach wurde.
ich hab den erfolg innert 3 tage errungen. und ich habe nicht viel gespielt, nur ab und an wieder eingeloggt um ein geschenk ab zu sahnen.

und wenn ihr das eh doof findet, warum macht ihr dann das zeug immer?

So long


----------



## TanaTusBRB (20. Februar 2009)

es is doch nur nen erfolg oder kommt jetzt noch son "ich bezahl geld, nun will ich auch noch alle erfolge direkt haben" gejammer?... lächerlich

dann wartet halt bis nächstes jahr, wenn ihr dann eh kein wow spielt, war oder is das gewhine doch ers recht umsonst....


----------



## Eltin (20. Februar 2009)

Wnsgames schrieb:


> Ne, PM reicht eben nicht, sollen ruhig mehr mitbekommen. Und ich habe niemanden angeprangert sondern mich auf Tikumes Post in diesem Thread bezogen.
> 
> Macht aber nix, geh ich mit meiner Frau einmal mehr im Jahr zum Essen für die Abogebühren.



Jo, solange er Mod war hatte ich auch damit spekuliert mein Abo zu beenden. Aber als normaler User reiht er sich halt in die Reihe der nichtssagenden Forentrolle ein und kann überlesen werden.


----------



## Crosis (20. Februar 2009)

Farfalla schrieb:


> 1. das fest ist vorbei und das schon lange, also ist jetzt noch gejamere für die katz.
> 2. waren die erfolge so etwas von einfach zu holen, ich hab mir gedacht, da kommt ja jeder zum erfolg, ist ja eh mega easy
> darum finde ich es ok, dass es durch das nicht so einfach wurde.
> ich hab den erfolg innert 3 tage errungen. und ich habe nicht viel gespielt, nur ab und an wieder eingeloggt um ein geschenk ab zu sahnen.
> ...


jop bis auf "Mein Schatz!" hatte ich alle erfolge am ersten tag am 2ten hatte ich den dann fertig. 144 geschenke konnte man abgreifen(theoretisch) mehr als genug besonders wenn man bedenkt das jedes teil eine ca 15% dropprate hat


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (20. Februar 2009)

Crosis schrieb:


> [...]mehr als genug besonders wenn man bedenkt das jedes teil eine ca 15% dropprate hat


Was hat eine Droprate von 15%? Die Bonbontüte oder jeweils die Herzen? Also es ist schon noch ein bisschen schwieriger es zu bekommen.

Aber egal. Ich hab sicher 10 von den Tüten gehabt und mir fehlt immernoch ein Herz... da kann man nichts machen. Klar ärgert es mich, aber wenn ich solche Threads sehe oder den in den off. Foren... hey, nur weil ich dafür monatlich bezahle heisst es noch lange nicht, dass ich auch automatisch alles erreiche. Sonst hätte ja nun jeder diesen Titel.

Des Weiteren ist es lächerlich sich darüber zu beschweren und zu fordern einen Erfolg rauszunehmen... denn würden sie es jetzt machen, müssten sie es immer machen. Und es wird immer irgendjemanden geben der irgendeinen Erfolg nicht schafft und deshalb den Metaerfolg nicht bekommt.
Ich hab auch letztens gelesen, dass einige fordern, dass man die Festtags-Erfolge so gestaltet, dass man sie auch schon in den unteren Leveln erreichen kann. Na toll, noch mehr Nörgler. Wieso machen wir es nicht einfach so: Blizz schenkt euch beim nächsten LogIn ALLES! Aber jammert danach bitte nicht, WoW wäre langweilig, weil es ja nichts mehr zu tun gäbe.

Meine Fresse, irgendwann lass ich es echt mit WoW bleiben... aber nicht wegen dem Spiel, sondern wegen der jammernden Community, denen man echt gar nichts recht machen kann... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rygel (20. Februar 2009)

Darleya schrieb:


> Kaum jemand schreibt, ich habs geschafft, war leicht... warum ist das so?



ich habs geschafft! war ganz leicht: ich habe am wochenende vor ablauf des events alle RL-termine abgesagt und mir stündlich einen wecker gestellt, in der hoffnung die bonbontüten abzugreifen. am samstag abend hatte ich so ne panik dass ich bis 3.00 auf geblieben bin, 5 stunden gepennt habe und ab 8.00 wieder am start war. sonntag nachmittag um 15.00 hatte ich dann den erolg komplett.

ihr seht: ganz einfach! ihr seid nur nicht ehrgeizig genug ...oder habt einfach noch zu viele RL-freunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

in diesem sinne: happy kinderwoche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Farfalla (20. Februar 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> ihr seht: ganz einfach! ihr seid nur nicht ehrgeizig genug ...oder habt einfach noch zu viele RL-freunde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich fand es ganz leicht und musste auf nichts verzichten, wie gesagt. ab und an wieder einloggen geschenk ab stauben, mal n bisschen länger drin bleiben um ein paar grosse geschenke zu sammeln, grosse geschenke eintauschen für blüten, schokolade oder raketen, voila fertig!


----------



## Krimson (20. Februar 2009)

Wizzbeast schrieb:


> Du hast einfach Pech....
> 
> Ich bekomme dafür einfach das Kleid nicht (braucht man ja zum glück nicht für den Metaerfolg)
> 
> ...


also ich hatte glück hatte alle erfolge am ein tag mit perma pido oder wie der da heist
schaut nach mit mein jäger hab ich alles Shotokan heist er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber Februar ist mein glücks monat hab noch viele mehr sachen bekommen erwürfelt in den monat ^^


----------

